# Tick/Click sound from the UPS



## john.varghese.5099 (Oct 3, 2014)

I am using APC 1100 VA UPS. Due to continuous voltage fluctuation in my area there a click/tick sound coming from the UPS every now and then. I think it is the UPS switching over to backup and then back to mains.* Do this cause problems to my UPS/PC in the long run*. I think there is some welding  going on somewhere in my area and it seems that they are using single phase welding transformer instead of 3 phase.


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 4, 2014)

If you're experiencing severe voltage fluctuations at your place then i suggest using a heavy duty voltage stabilizer instead of an ups-although there is no documented evidence to prove that frequent switching of relays in the ups can damage it in the long run,I suggest not using it any further just to be on the safer side.Welding usually draws a huge amount of current and that causes a sharp decline in the voltage level of your ac mains,as a result of which your ups switches over to battery to protect your equipments from potential damage due to brownout.However if it happens once every few mins,then there's a possibility that your ups may not be able to handle it and fail to provide adequate protection to your computer.Therefore i recommend the use of a good voltage stabilizer as long as this problem persists.


----------



## john.varghese.5099 (Oct 4, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> However if it happens once every few mins,then there's a possibility that your ups may not be able to handle it and fail to provide adequate protection to your computer.



It happens once or twice every second. I think I should take the issue with regarding unauthorised single phase welding with the electricity department as I believe it shouldn't be done in a residential area. 

Thanks for your advice anyway.


----------

